# Comcast On-Demand interface - improved



## Innerloop (Sep 10, 2000)

I've been an enthusiastic user of Tivo's Comcast On-Demand offering in SF area, and just noticed today that the browsing interface has been updated from a Low-Def (old UI) style to an HD new style interface.

Also while viewing a program, the progress bar is now HD style rather than SD style. 

I did notice more weird error messages when entering the On Demand menus than before, so maybe this is still a work in progress.

Also noticed a glitch where sometimes when scrolling up/down a list after using page up/down commands, the scroll location resets itself back to the top of the list. Annoying when navigating some of the long lists.

But upside is you can see a lot more characters of each program and get a side-screen that shows a short description without clicking on the programs, so its a big win.

Also it seemed to me that the scrolling FFW/RRW is smoother with the new system, although the lag on commands is still about the same. 

Transitioning into OnDemand still switches resolutions back down to SD and then back up to HD based on the "Please Wait" bug. 

My version is reporting 20.2.1.2 and its a 4-tuner model.


----------



## tomm1079 (May 10, 2005)

Innerloop said:


> I've been an enthusiastic user of Tivo's Comcast On-Demand offering in SF area, and just noticed today that the browsing interface has been updated from a Low-Def (old UI) style to an HD new style interface.
> 
> Also while viewing a program, the progress bar is now HD style rather than SD style.
> 
> ...


screenshots!


----------



## Innerloop (Sep 10, 2000)

quick shot attached


----------



## xander777 (Feb 23, 2010)

I just got On Demand last night (on only 1 of my premieres - weird) but it's very low-def. Looks awful. Is there anything I need to do to switch it to the HD UI? I have that turned on for everything else.


----------



## rick stone (Dec 10, 2002)

No HD menus in Boston yet for Xfinity on Demand.


----------



## Innerloop (Sep 10, 2000)

Weird. It must have been turned on (as OnDemand was initially) at the cable company side, because my software does not appear any different than what other folks have. 

It does make it much more pleasant to browse, now with the "HD" icons and prices shown in the list, and way fewer super-crypic truncations of titles. 

I do wish they had some sort of "here's where you are in the menu hierarchy" displayed since the depth of the On Demand tree is absurd, its easy to get lost in there.

Does anyone in SF Comcast area NOT have their OnDemand menus in HD?


----------



## leiff (Aug 24, 2005)

Since this recent update to on-demand in SF bay area Iv'e noticed the following feature:
Now new shows have a "new" icon beside them just like new shows in the live TV guide.
However there is now a major problem with xfinity Ondemand. now when you highlight a program and press info, instead of detailed show info you get option to hide/show ADULT content. This is especially bad for me because I would use the info to highlight a show with an exclamation to let me know how many days I had left to watch program before it deletes. Now there is no way to see. I'm sure the info button was working before this recent update. Can anyone avdise where this bug should be reported? BTW- Iv'e been enjoying Smithsonian channel programming on Ondemand. It can be found on under History/nature catagory. I was suprised to see this available since comcast isn't offering Smithsonian channel.


----------



## rhettf (Apr 5, 2012)

I just noticed this and I think its great to see Comcast/Tivo really working to improve the App. 

I have yet to jump around the menus since I usually use Tivo Search and than pick an a Episode via the Episodes section. I personally find this easier than digging around the menus and discovering the show isnt available. 

The improve info bar is great, next thing I would like is to see is the episode description when I hit info and allow a right click to bing up the description.


----------



## rhettf (Apr 5, 2012)

Innerloop said:


> Weird. It must have been turned on (as OnDemand was initially) at the cable company side, because my software does not appear any different than what other folks have.
> 
> It does make it much more pleasant to browse, now with the "HD" icons and prices shown in the list, and way fewer super-crypic truncations of titles.
> 
> ...


I remember reading somewhere that the new app platform on the TiVo Premiere allows Comcast (or any of the others Apps) to update independently of the TiVo OS.

Also we got the ability to enable a purchase pin, on the Tivo Support Page it reads:

"For customers in the San Francisco Bay Area, a Purchase PIN can be enabled within Settings & Messages > Purchase Controls."

This would explain why only TiVo's in the SF Bay Area have this update and why the TiVo is running the same OS version.


----------



## robertne (Aug 2, 2012)

It would be nice to get this in Chicago!


----------



## jaredmwright (Sep 6, 2004)

In the Bay Area here also and I totally agree that these are great improvements. Hopefully they can add pictures/images for content that is selected and or allow the Video preview to be shown as well at some point in the future, there is now a lot of waisted space above the Xfinity menus. Overall, great progress and much more useful and pleasing to the eyes. I hope that they can continue to improve things such as the transition from TiVo to Xfinity and reduce or get rid of the Please Wait screens.


----------



## Sylvia Caras (Jul 16, 2012)

I have a listing on the TiVo menu but no access. What is "On Demand" - is this a pay service, an extra, streaming, ... ?

Sylvia

Santa Cruz, CA


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

Sylvia Caras said:


> I have a listing on the TiVo menu but no access. What is "On Demand" - is this a pay service, an extra, streaming, ... ?
> 
> Sylvia
> 
> Santa Cruz, CA


It allows instant access to moves and TV shows. Many are free but PPV is also included in there.

If you have the option on your Tivo and it doesn't work, you need to call Comcast. Your cable card is not set up correctly. There is a cable card hotline number around here somewhere.


----------



## Sylvia Caras (Jul 16, 2012)

aadam101 - you are correct, thank you - according to the tech person on the phone, the cablecard was not connected to TiVo. ??? 

Everything had been working and is still working and I can now access On Demand as well.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Wow those prices are high. You know you can rent most of those movies in HD via Amazon for $4.99?

Dan


----------

